# Kent meet & eat SATURDAY 8th Jan TTOC



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

ok guys had a few people asking about local kent meets...soo....

am thinking ashford.. eureka park, big car park, and a few nice places for food... well.. there is a beefeater & frankie & bennies.
(also other take-aways)LOL

thinking jan 8th, gives everyone to get over christmas


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Should be up for this.... Nice blast down the Faversham road to get there is a plus!

Come on everyone... make the effort for the first meet of the year!


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

As I requested Ashford, you had better put me down for this.....


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Hardrhino said:


> Should be up for this.... Nice blast down the Faversham road to get there is a plus!


Just watch out for me coming out of a farm track the other side of Challock :roll:

Bikes love to race down the hill in the summer, had a few close calls :?


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Stick me down for this Kim..

Its very close to my Birthday as well... 

So early presents are accepted... :lol:

You.ll have to guess my age...I'll give you a clue....I know all the songs in Frankie and Bennies.. :lol: :lol:

Mark...


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

y3putt said:


> Stick me down for this Kim..
> 
> Its very close to my Birthday as well...
> 
> ...


Mark....me me me to guess first..........................68 :-*


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

T ROB T said:


> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> > Should be up for this.... Nice blast down the Faversham road to get there is a plus!
> ...


I was probably one of em! Love the road. When it started getting into silly numbers past 100 I 
Decided it'd be best to stay off it for a while!

Not had a bike for over a year now  but the TT makes up for it


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

T ROB T said:


> y3putt said:
> 
> 
> > Stick me down for this Kim..
> ...


Rob...

I said my age...NOT my IQ... :lol: :lol:


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

Could be up for this, Kim.

7th Jan is a Friday, so what sort time are you thinking?

Chris


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

y3putt said:


> T ROB T said:
> 
> 
> > y3putt said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: You walked straight into that one........ anyway your IQ isn' that high


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

jeules0 said:


> Could be up for this, Kim.
> 
> 7th Jan is a Friday, so what sort time are you thinking?
> 
> Chris


Jeules...East Kent... where abouts mate..I,m in Aylesham..

Mark..


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

y3putt said:


> jeules0 said:
> 
> 
> > Could be up for this, Kim.
> ...


Not too far away, Mark-sunny :lol: Deal!


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hopefully I should be allowed some time off for good behaviour over Christmas so I should be able to get along to this.

Regards
Ross


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yep i will come to support ya luv.


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Yep i will come to support ya luv.


Cor.....

Thanks Ian.... Send the same to Kim as well.... :-*

:lol: :lol:


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

was thinking the friday evening... ORRR if it suits more ...saturday afternoon?

let me know


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

k10mbd
T ROB T
Hardrhino
y3putt
jeules0
ross_cj250
ian222


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

If this had been in Maidstone I would have made it down, but Ashford is too far for me 

Josh


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

I need to post on the TTOC about the event...but thinking about doing sat afternoon instead of friday night... just as parking will be lacking on fri night... can you all still make it saturday afternoon?


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

k10mbd said:


> I need to post on the TTOC about the event...but thinking about doing sat afternoon instead of friday night... just as parking will be lacking on fri night... can you all still make it saturday afternoon?


I should be ok for either, but Sat afternoon probably better as less busy perhaps, and lighter.

Chris


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

8th jan it is then 

for 2pm.??


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Super Josh said:


> If this had been in Maidstone I would have made it down, but Ashford is too far for me
> 
> Josh


Only a extra 15 minutes to Junction 9 from Maidstone???????

:wink:


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

k10mbd said:


> I need to post on the TTOC about the event...but thinking about doing sat afternoon instead of friday night... just as parking will be lacking on fri night... can you all still make it saturday afternoon?


Was thinking the same, should be OK for a Saturday afternoon, but I will have to confirm


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yep fine with me


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

k10mbd said:


> 8th jan it is then
> 
> for 2pm.??


Sounds good!


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Sat is better for us!


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Should be ok for this so that'll be me plus 2 ruggies


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Yep Saturday is fine for me Kim...

Even closerer to me birthday as well..... 

Mark..


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Kim,

Yes please put my name down...

Jay


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

k10mbd
Mr k10mbd
T ROB T
Hardrhino
y3putt
jeules0
ross_cj250
ian222 
TT51 & 2 mini TT51's 
jayTTapp


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

y3putt said:


> Yep Saturday is fine for me Kim...
> 
> Even closerer to me birthday as well.....
> 
> Mark..


Mine is soon too, but i need you to get older before me... :lol:

Git.


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> y3putt said:
> 
> 
> > Yep Saturday is fine for me Kim...
> ...


 :lol: :lol: ... Are you and Lou coming Rich... we could have a pre-birthday meal...


----------



## TT_225 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ooooh hopefully I'll be lowered with new wheels by then too, I'm up for it!


----------



## bjgilbert (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm game for this - my last meet was in March!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

k10mbd
Mr k10mbd
T ROB T
Hardrhino
y3putt
jeules0
ross_cj250
ian222 
TT51 & 2 mini TT51's 
jayTTapp 
bjgilbert

Ok guys lovely looking list  should be a good day! anyone else coming?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Sorry Kim, gonna be bailing on this i now have to work. Sorry, would have been a good one.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

k10mbd
Mr k10mbd
T ROB T
Hardrhino
y3putt
jeules0
ross_cj250 
TT51 & 2 mini TT51's 
jayTTapp 
bjgilbert


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi guys, 
hope you are all still able to make it!
looking forward to this.
8)


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

k10mbd said:


> Hi guys,
> hope you are all still able to make it!
> looking forward to this.
> 8)


I,m still coming Kim... can't wait to open all my Birthday cards...

And all the free drinks and food you lot are planning on buying me... :lol: :lol:

I love surprises... :lol:

Mark..


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

y3putt said:


> k10mbd said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Me too, but you'll just have to share as it was my birthday was on the 26th Dec-and it was a BIG one! 

Chris


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

jeules0 said:


> Me too, but you'll just have to share as it was my birthday was on the 26th Dec-and it was a BIG one!
> 
> Chris


Crikey Chris..... 21 again..? :lol: :lol:


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

y3putt said:


> jeules0 said:
> 
> 
> > Me too, but you'll just have to share as it was my birthday was on the 26th Dec-and it was a BIG one!
> ...


Oh, I wish!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

glad most of you can still make it!
dont want my first meet organised to be a flop 

any prefference to where people want to eat?
beefeater?
frankie and bennies?
pizza hut :? ?


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

or KFC
or McD's
or an expensive sandwich from the machine in Bannatynes Gym!

We're easy Kim...... but non of the above... Lol

:wink:


----------



## bjgilbert (Dec 17, 2009)

I think both Beefeater and Frankie and Bennys will take bookings for parties of 6 or more. Might be easiest to book?


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Frankie and Bennies for me as a preference...

I loooove the music.. 

Mark..


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry Kim, might not be able to make it....very busy weekend [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I will have to play it by ear.........

Rob


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

y3putt said:


> Frankie and Bennies for me as a preference...
> 
> I loooove the music..
> 
> Mark..


+1


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

y3putt said:


> Frankie and Bennies for me as a preference...
> 
> I loooove the music..
> 
> Mark..


F&B's it is then  they do a good lunchtime menu too so i've heard


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

See ya all tomorrow....looking forward to it.
Jay


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

So.... just to confirm..

We are meeting in Frankie and Bennies car park at 2pm..??

OR.. parking elsewhere ..

Mark.


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

y3putt said:


> So.... just to confirm..
> 
> We are meeting in Frankie and Bennies car park at 2pm..??
> 
> ...


F&B 2.00pm sounds good to me!


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry guys and girls not going to make this now one of the mini TT51's is not too well and wouldn't be much fun for him I'm afraid


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Good meet guys. Great to see everybody again. 

I will try to have a bit more of a vocal input at the next one...(squeak,squeak).... :lol: :lol:

Mark you`re jinxed mate...why are you always the last person to be served? :lol:


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for everyone today really enjoyed the meet  
thank you all for the support about my role as the kent rep


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

k10mbd said:


> Thanks for everyone today really enjoyed the meet
> thank you all for the support about my role as the kent rep


A big thanks to you, Kim, for organizing it!

It was my first TT event and I thoroughly enjoyed meeting everyone 

Chris


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for organising the meet, Kim, and nice to meet all the folks there! 

Regards
Ross


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

What a good meet. Good company, good food well done Kim!
:wink:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Both me and Hayley really enjoyed the meet today ..it was good meeting friends both old and new.. 

Well done Kim .. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Funny Trev.. I was the last to be served again...But..they still gave me the bill.. :lol: :lol:

Cheers Guys

Mark..


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

y3putt said:


> Funny Trev.. I was the last to be served again...But..they still gave me the bill.. :lol: :lol:


I knew I should have fed the boy loads of calpol and tied him in the boot of the car :lol: :lol:


----------



## bjgilbert (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for organising the meet Kim! Good to meet you all, some faces old and new 

Here's to the next Kent meet! I promise, next time I'll have a cleaner TT!

Ben


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry to have missed it......next time (fingers crossed) :?


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Kim,
A belated thanks for Saturday was a good meet keep up the work.
Was nice and different makes a change to sit and eat rather than a cruise.

Nice one
Jay


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback guys  glad you enoyed it, good food and even better company 
shame some of you didnt make it but there will be plenty more!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Kim,

Congrats on a good meet and turnout on your first meet as the TTOC Kent Rep. Fantastic work, hope you all had a good time 

Paul


----------



## TT_225 (Nov 8, 2010)

Sorry I didnt make it I totally forgot in fairness DOH!


----------

